
Ask HN: What went wrong with Quora? - mslate
Newsfeed content quality seems to have nosedived a year or two ago and never recovered. Are they doing okay as a business? Were they too dependent on Google traffic? What could they be doing differently?
======
RNeff
Quora has a program where they pay people a tiny amount to post questions. So
there are a lot of stupid questions that could be easily answered with a
google / wikipedia / imdb search.

My favorite question, a triple stupid question: "Does California make good
wine?" 1\. California is a big place, with many different climate zones. 2.
There are at least a hundred different varietals. 3: 'good' is a relative
term.

Also tons of spammy ads.

------
jamil7
Same thing as everything else, it’s full of “growth hackers” answering
questions in order to market themselves or some product or service.

